# The Olive Harvest Cookbook



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

This is a book about the McEvoy Ranch, an organic olive ranch in California, and about the work of the ranch's resident chef, Gerald Gass.

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

